# All Sports Word Game



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is going on at another sports forum I frequent. The idea is for each member to come up with one word that works for all similar sports. Since this is a Golf Forum, the word you might come up with is one used in golf, that can be used in all the other sports that have similarities to golf. Or, the word can be one that is used in all types of competition. The member offering up the word just needs to give an example on how it relates to golf, since this is a golf forum. . 

I will start it off with the word "choked" as in the player choked and lost. The word choked can be used in many types of games, and sports. 

The other forum limited each member's response to just one word, per week. This to give other members a chance at adding new words.

Have fun with it if you want.......


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds good we might have to just make it a free for all through.

smack it. He really smack it of the tee.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Nailed.

As in he really nailed it. Works for golf, football, baseball, tennis... etc.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Marching

as in marching toward the goal, marching to the playoffs, marching up the money list


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

flop

He hit a flop shop on the green. Theres the flop as in poker


----------

